# VHT header paint



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

Okay guys , I have just about decided to by the cheapest pacesetter I can find. 
I'm aware of the quality issues. BUT. I plan to check the port matching and if need be correct with a gasket and grinder. I plan to burn the paint off at a machine chop and then bake on some VHT header paint. Its nice to have a machinest in the family

So does this sound like a good plan to you guys


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

VHT Paint rules!

wouldn't know about the headers...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

maybe try ceramic coating


----------



## rick (Aug 24, 2003)

Joel said:


> *maybe try ceramic coating *


If he's considering using VHT high temp paint then I doubt he has the monetary means necessary for ceramic coating. VHT is only $10 a can and works great.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hmmm....duh....he wasnt saying to put the ceramic on the headers himself, he was saying to buy the headers that come with the ceramic coating.


----------



## rick (Aug 24, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *hmmm....duh....he wasnt saying to put the ceramic on the headers himself, he was saying to buy the headers that come with the ceramic coating. *


Then you must have ESP because it doesn't say anywhere in his post about buying an already coated piece.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

why would you buy headers and then put ceramic coating on them if they already sell ceramic coated ones? that would just be dumb.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

Well the reason I was asking about the VHT is because I don't want to pay nearly $300 for a pacesetter header. If you don't trust the headers themselves why would you trust there ceramic coatings. Plus all ceramic coated ones I believe are done per order. Meaning I would probably get the wrong part.

I would love to be ablel to by a hotshot but the don't make them for the TRUCK. My only options are ,DOUG THORLEY, pace setter, and S & S. 

Doug thorleys, don't fit my year.
S & S I think the primaries were a little on the large side for my taste

that leaves the pacesetter.

$155 plus vht $20

or 

$260 for the worlds cheapest ceramic coating
.

Here's my plan. 

Put the header in a large BBQ grill(say hole hog BBQ) and bake the paint off.

CLean it

paint it with several thin coats of light colored VHT.

SLow bake to 200f

cool

slow bake to 400f

cool

slow bake to whatever you can get it too.

cool slowly.

this should get you an extra hardy coating.

of course it helps to know someone with a furnace
later


----------



## rick (Aug 24, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *why would you buy headers and then put ceramic coating on them if they already sell ceramic coated ones? that would just be dumb. *


What planet are you from? People do this all the time, it's very common. Not everyone has the money to get everything at the same time. Others simply want their name brand header and then shop around to find the best price on coating. Then there are the people with worn looking parts. They send their parts to be media blasted and then to to be coated.  


lovemysan said:


> *Well the reason I was asking about the VHT is because I don't want to pay nearly $300 for a pacesetter header. If you don't trust the headers themselves why would you trust there ceramic coatings. Plus all ceramic coated ones I believe are done per order. Meaning I would probably get the wrong part.
> 
> I would love to be ablel to by a hotshot but the don't make them for the TRUCK. My only options are ,DOUG THORLEY, pace setter, and S & S.
> 
> ...


I used VHT on my longtubes and they cured on the engines heat. It's certainly quicker and they turned out pretty good.  

Summit sells VHT for $10 a can, or are you buying two?


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

I may paint the whole exhaust just for fun.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Ceramic coating can improve the lastability of headers especially if they are cheaper thin wall type. VHT paint wont. The only point of having VHT paint is to change the colour of something that usually gets hot enought to burn normal paint off. Its doesnt do anything else.


----------



## rick (Aug 24, 2003)

lovemysan said:


> *I may paint the whole exhaust just for fun. *


You would need quite a few cans for that.  


Joel said:


> *Ceramic coating can improve the lastability of headers especially if they are cheaper thin wall type. VHT paint wont. The only point of having VHT paint is to change the colour of something that usually gets hot enought to burn normal paint off. Its doesnt do anything else. *


The point of VHT is to have a nice looking engine compartment done CHEAP, especially exhaust manifolds and headers. I think it's safe to say that no one here believes a $10 can of paint will provide the protection or reduced underhood temperature of ceramic coating.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

I plan to paint it white or light gray maybe.

But it will probably be white.

anytime you paint anything white it gives it reflective qualities. Remember that even though there is no light between the paint and pipe it will still reflect the heat back into the pipe. At least thats the theory 

I read on a harley site that some owners were spraying VHT down into there chrome pipes to keep the chrome from changing colors. \\


----------

